# Do any of you have a Ninja Kitchen System 1100 or 1200?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

OK. I love to cook, and I love small kitchen appliances and gadgets. I have a KitchenAid stand mixer, a Cuisinart food processor (mini and huge), a hand blender (aka: "boat motor"), and a blender that is beginning to give out on me. I'm only 5'2" on a good day, and my Cuisinart f.p. is so big that I can barely see inside the bowls while I'm processing. (I love the f.p., but really have a lot of difficulty monitoring the processing.) 

Since I need to replace my blender because I use Beachbody's Shakeology shakes daily, I am seriously looking into getting the Ninja Kitchen System 1200. Bed, Bath, and Beyond has it, and I always have a 20% off coupon. I called the store today, telling them that I am considering buying the Ninja KS 1200, but I can call the company directly and get a 2-year warranty rather than the standard 1-year. BB&B said that they basically have a lifetime warranty, and I could return the system at any time, for any reason (even if I simply don't like it). The NKS isn't inexpensive, but that's not my main concern. I'm just wondering if any of you have one. The idea of whipping up a quick dough, chopping veggies, pureeing fruits and veggies, making "ice cream" from frozen fruit and a bit of milk, etc. sounds appealing and fun. Any opinions from anyone who has one?  

Thanks in advance.

"The Enabler"


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've looked at them several times.  It looks wonderful!  Just tagging along to see the reviews.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sebat said:


> I've looked at them several times. It looks wonderful! Just tagging along to see the reviews.


Let's hope someone has some good things to say about it.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Yikes.  My only requirement for a new blender was that in order to wash the pitcher, you had to not take the bottom apart where the blades are.  Our old one had both a dying motor and the hubby lost the gasket thing down there, so you could run it if you didn't mind it being slow and leaking out the bottom of the pitcher.  Bleh.  So I got a Hamilton Beach and the pitcher is indeed one with the blades, and after two years the motor is still in great shape.  For pureed things to go in soups and such, it has definitely done well, also for smoothies and frozen margaritas.  Oh yeah, and for banana nut bread.  I put all the wet ingredients in there and then pour that whole mess in the flour.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Indy said:


> Yikes. My only requirement for a new blender was that in order to wash the pitcher, you had to not take the bottom apart where the blades are. Our old one had both a dying motor and the hubby lost the gasket thing down there, so you could run it if you didn't mind it being slow and leaking out the bottom of the pitcher. Bleh. So I got a Hamilton Beach and the pitcher is indeed one with the blades, and after two years the motor is still in great shape. For pureed things to go in soups and such, it has definitely done well, also for smoothies and frozen margaritas. Oh yeah, and for banana nut bread. I put all the wet ingredients in there and then pour that whole mess in the flour.


Therein lies the difference between "gadget/small kitchen appliance-aholics" and normal people.  It would drive me crazy(ier) to have a blender like that. In fact, I'd have to replace it as soon as it slowed down and/or began leaking. For me, because I love cooking so much and consider it my creative outlet, kitchen ambiance is really important to me. I'm a nerd and obsessed/possessed.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

This thread hasn't been posted to in a year, so just wondering if anybody had some recent comments about owning a ninja... especially maybe what particular system you owned?  I've been thinking of getting one for quite some time now and thinking Christmas would be perfect.  I just worry about price, I never spend this much on kitchen appliances or even myself.  


(if you don't recognize me, I haven't been on here in AGES, hoping to visit more often)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Shadowraven said:


> This thread hasn't been posted to in a year, so just wondering if anybody had some recent comments about owning a ninja... especially maybe what particular system you owned? I've been thinking of getting one for quite some time now and thinking Christmas would be perfect. I just worry about price, I never spend this much on kitchen appliances or even myself.
> 
> (if you don't recognize me, I haven't been on here in AGES, hoping to visit more often)


Actually, I just started this thread at the end of August this year. That said, I bought the Ninja Kitchen System 1200 from Bed, Bath & Beyond in mid-September. (I love to cook and love kitchen gadgets and small appliances, so buying new, better ones isn't unusual for me.) I ended up trying my Ninja for a couple of weeks, and then I returned it. I just didn't think it was better than the awesome Cuisinart die-cast food 16-cup food processor and the Oster blender that I already have. (It probably is better than the Oster Flex blender, which is beginning to die a slow death, but I think I'll replace the blender with another dedicated blender or Vita-Mix. Of course, the Vita-Mix, even refurbished, is quite expensive, so I may not even consider one of those.)

Bottom line: If you don't have a good blender and a good food processor, I think the Ninja Kitchen System might be just the thing for you. If you could get it at Bed, Bath & Beyond with a 20% off coupon, it's not terribly expensive, in my opinion. At BB&B, the return policy is spectacular, so you could always take it back if it doesn't fit your needs. I see now that Ninja has a Ninja Pulse available, which is more of a blender than a multi-purpose appliance like the Kitchen System.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

What a dolt I am, looking at 2011 and thinking it was a year ago   My only excuse is that I'm a teacher and we're technically in the 2012 year (ie: this year's graduates).  But even then... as a teacher you'd think I'd READ better, especially an English teacher 

Reading the thread before I posted you reminded me about the BB&B coupons I always see in the mail.  I'm totally going to keep my eyes open for that.  I'm pretty sure husband is getting this for me for Christmas but if we could spend a heaping 20% less on a product over $100 that would be awesome!  

Yah, I don't have a great blender (cheap Osterizer that totally blew out the bottom when I tried to make a carrot souffle in it).  It still works... just for easy drinks.  I wanted a kitchen aid last year for Christmas (but haven't gotten it) and what appeals to me about that is the ability to do cookie and muffin dough and there's even an ice cream attachment I could get... what appeals to be about a blender is the ability to make smoothies.  The ninja seems to be a perfect combination of these.  Did you try anything other than drinks in yours?  I've seen bits of the infomercial and see that it does drinks and omelets AWESOME... but I'm really curious about the other stuff since I hope to have this one gadget do the tasks of really two different appliances.  That's how I'm justifying the expense.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm a teacher, too, ShadowRaven. Nice to meet you!  As for the Ninja, I only tried out the 40 oz. container. I made lots of shakes for breakfast, chopped some veggies, made cookies like in the infomercial, and tried some of the recipes in the cookbook that I bought. It was a decent appliance, but it didn't really do anything that my food processor and/or blender couldn't do equally well. I have a feeling the Ninja would be a really good fit for you. Keep in mind that you can easily return it to BB&B.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just had to put my two cents worth in here.  I have never tried the Ninja.  But we have had a Vitamix for over 20 years and it is still going strong.  It does everything they say and more.  I love to make bread in it in the morning and then the veggie soup at night to go with it...yummy dinner.  I also have a Cuisinart food processor, it just does things no other appliance can.  Add to those a kitchenaide mixer and I can beat, chop, mix, puree, etc...just about anything.  LOL  Kitchen Power !!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> I just had to put my two cents worth in here. I have never tried the Ninja. But we have had a Vitamix for over 20 years and it is still going strong. It does everything they say and more. I love to make bread in it in the morning and then the veggie soup at night to go with it...yummy dinner. I also have a Cuisinart food processor, it just does things no other appliance can. Add to those a kitchenaide mixer and I can beat, chop, mix, puree, etc...just about anything. LOL Kitchen Power !!!


I, too, have a KitchenAid added into the mix of favorite kitchen appliances. I'd be lost without my KA, mostly because I just love it. (I had my first one for 27 years before upgrading.) I'd love a Vitamix. I'm sure I'll be on a quest now to find the best price and model. I don't want to pay $400 or $500 for one unless I come into an unexpected fortune.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I got the "Magic Bullet" some time ago at Costco for $20 and have used the crap out of it.  It's been fantastic.  

I would like to get my hands on a Ninja system ever since a friend of mine got one (I think it's the 1200, not sure) and it makes my Magic Bullet look more like an enchanted paint-ball.


----------



## Ravynnelyn (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the big Ninja system and also the small one.  They are fantastic.  The small one outdoes the Bullet, and the big Ninja makes bread, muffins, great smoothies...everything it says it does.  For a lot less than the Vitamix.  I got mine at Costco.  There is no way I would spend, even though I can, hundreds of dollars for a Vitamix, a KitchenAid, or a Cusinart when the Ninja works the way it does.  It was also rated by Consumer Reports as the best.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I have four ninjas the big  system,the one that makes drinks to go,the one that has a food processor built in and the one that has four different containers and the motor goes on top of the bowls.  I am addicted to Q.V,C's David In The Kitchem,and also have a kitchen aide stand mixer,kitchen aide food processor,inmersion blender. They all get used a lot and they are fantastic.  The ninja's are easy to use,clean and save a lot of time.  You can not go wrong with one.


----------

